# Statistikbereich - Fehler 403 - Verboten!



## hahni (22. Nov. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei einem Kunden das Problem, dass seine "webXX_info"-Kennung zwar für den Abruf der Mails funktioniert und er sich auch per FTP einwählen kann. Doch wenn er auf den Statistikbereich zugreifen möchte, kann er die Daten auch noch korrekt im htaccess-Fenster eingeben. Dann aber erscheint folgende ISPConfig-Meldung (403er):

---[FONT=Helvetica, Arial][/FONT]
  [FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*Folgender Fehler ist aufgetreten:*[/FONT]   
                            [FONT=Helvetica, Arial]Sie besitzen nicht die erforderlichen Rechte, die angegebene URL zu öffnen.           [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, Arial]Bei weiteren Problemen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster.[/FONT]
---

Woran könnte dies liegen?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Quest (23. Nov. 2009)

ISPConfig 2 oder 3?
Bei ISP3 kann er für seine Website ein eigenes Passwort für die Statistikseite setzen. Der zugehörige Username ist dann 'admin'


----------



## hahni (23. Nov. 2009)

Es ist aber ISPConfig 2!


----------



## Till (23. Nov. 2009)

Schau mal ins error.log der Webseite und poste den exakten Fehler der dort steht.


----------



## hahni (23. Nov. 2009)

Hallo Till,

bittesehr:
---
[Mon Nov 23 21:05:36 2009] [error] [client 95.90.63.176] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /var/www/web1111/web/webalizer/
---

Könnte dies mit Magento zusammenhängen? Im Apache-Feld habe ich folgendes hinterlegt:
---
*Apache Direktiven (Optional):*
AllowOverride All
---

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (24. Nov. 2009)

Schau mal ob Du in magneto in der .htaccess datei eine DirectoryIndex Direktive hast, wenn ja, dann kommentier die mal aus und probierves nochmal.


----------



## hahni (24. Nov. 2009)

Gefunden habe ich:

--
DirectoryIndex index.php
--

Mal sehen, ob es das war.


----------



## hahni (24. Nov. 2009)

Danke, Till! Jetzt funktioniert alles wunderbar!


----------



## endebe (14. Juni 2010)

Zitat von Quest:


> ISPConfig 2 oder 3?
> Bei ISP3 kann er für seine Website ein eigenes Passwort für die Statistikseite setzen. Der zugehörige Username ist dann 'admin'


Hallo,

ich habe mir gestern meinen Server mit ISPConfig3 aufgesetzt. Leider habe ich jetzt auf den Sites domain/stats/ genau den gleichen Fehler. Was könnte da das Problem sein?

regards
endebe


----------



## Till (15. Juni 2010)

Die Statistiken werden einmal pro Nacht erstellt. Du musst also bis zu 24 Stunden nachdem die Seite Zugriffe hatte warten, bis die Statistik aufgerufen werden kann.


----------



## endebe (15. Juni 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Die Statistiken werden einmal pro Nacht erstellt. Du musst also bis zu 24 Stunden nachdem die Seite Zugriffe hatte warten, bis die Statistik aufgerufen werden kann.


Hallo,

danke für die Info. Sind jetzt zwar mehr als 24 Stunden vergangen aber vielleicht war ich um ein paar Minuten zu spät mit meinem Setup fertig. Jedenfalls sind jetzt Statistiken vorhanden.

regards
endebe


----------



## Till (15. Juni 2010)

Es kommt nicht nur darauf an, wenn Du mit dem Setup fertig warst sondern ab wann Besucher auf die Seite zugegriffen haben. Ohne Besucher gibts kein Logfile und ohne Logfile keine Statistiken.


----------



## eg09 (15. Juni 2011)

Ich weiß, das es hier schon lange keine einträge mehr gab, aber vielleicht kann mir einer helfen. ich habe ungefähr das gleiche problem, wie der ersteller...
bloß ich habe ISPc3
fehlermeldung aus der log:



> [Wed Jun 15 14:28:34 2011] [error] [client 79.197.221.94] client denied by server configuration: /var/www/*domain.de**/web/login.php, referer: http://*domain.de**/index.php


*orginal domain name aus anonymität mal raus genommen, hoffe es geht trotzdem

kann mir einer sagen wo mein fehler ist?


----------



## eg09 (15. Juni 2011)

ooh man, wie blöd ich wohl bin... sorry erledigt, wenn ich php seiten habe, sollte ich auch php angeben...


----------

